# Order issues w/ Bramble Berry?



## black squirrel (Sep 12, 2007)

I was just wondering if anyone else has had trouble with their orders from Bramble Berry.  My order a couple of weeks ago was missing four ounces of FO and the order I received today is missing SEVEN ounces.  I really like their FO and they were quick to correct the first mistake and I'm sure the fix this one tomorrow, but I wonder if it's worth the effort if I have to keep calling to get what I've already paid for.  Just curious.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2007)

I love Bramble Berry. One of my main suppliers. I never had an issue like yours, but I have had wrong shipping (on my part) corrected, address corrected quickly etc. But I have never had anything missing. 
Im sorry to hear about your problems, but I am sure they will fix it for you.


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 12, 2007)

I have only ordered from them twice, but it was w/o issue.


----------



## naturemama (Sep 14, 2007)

Having ordered from Brambleberry myself and knowing Anne-Marie I feel that this situation your going through is just a fluke.  Brambleberry offers wonderful service, please don't give up on them.  All around Brambleberry has a great reputation.


----------



## black squirrel (Sep 14, 2007)

I called her yesterday and she's getting the rest of my oils shipped out asap.  I'm sure I'll keep purchasing from there because there are too many things I like, but she didn't even apologize for the error.  I'm worried if it happens again though she'll think I'm trying to scam her.  Maybe she's just been busy and I'll give it another shot next month!  Thanks guys.


----------



## Gigi2 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have also ordered from BB, with no problem for the last several years. Thanks for sharing the problem you had- no doubt we have all run into a stumbling block here & there. If you like the products~ stay with it...


----------



## soapbuddy (Sep 14, 2007)

I order on a fairly regular basis. I haven't had any problems.

Irena


----------

